# Allowables



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

Make sure you know your allowable pricing. Anyone that is new this is free info available with a simple google search. We need to make sure we are pushing for the true allowable. I'm tired of Mr. INDIA denying work telling us to bid the allowable. When we are bidding the allowable just not the allowable they want us to bid $10-15 less than investor allowables.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

RoadWarrior said:


> Make sure you know your allowable pricing. Anyone that is new this is free info available with a simple google search. We need to make sure we are pushing for the true allowable. I'm tired of Mr. INDIA denying work telling us to bid the allowable. When we are bidding the allowable just not the allowable they want us to bid $10-15 less than investor allowables.



Better Idea... ***** THE ALLOWABLE..... MY ALLOWABLE IS X. If your allowable is Y, then find someone else to do your BS. I do not accept that number.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm all for driving up pay. I was simply stating many co's try to get a lot of stuff done free period. Eventually we will set our own prices as they are running out of contractors daily. Taylor and Sons revamped with a New Name to draw all the bottom feeders back out of the woodwork.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

The P&P business is dying a slow death.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes yes indeed it is. More and more of a battle getting paid, banking capital for banks expensive insurance, work comp, prices dropping and your photos don't support the work bs. 
The latest is that HUD is cutting bids. We need them more than they need us tho.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

RoadWarrior said:


> Yes yes indeed it is. More and more of a battle getting paid, banking capital for banks expensive insurance, work comp, prices dropping and your photos don't support the work bs.
> The latest is that HUD is cutting bids. We need them more than they need us tho.


National are getting stuck with bids , because they keep bouncing from vendor to vendor and nobody wants to complete per "HUD" . we just have to stick to our game and let them go crazy.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We had a 2300.00 bid cut to 100.00 this week. My response was LOL! I didn't say another word. Not to professional I realize but that was simply insulting.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I took a $600 approved bid hit this week*

all of a sudden hauling was included in the bid, for a company that never included it before. In fact the $50 a cube was often most of the money on a brush removal in the past. 

Not a big deal, but when you are expecting a $1000 afternoon and it's only $500, it hurts my little heart.


----------

